# sounding board



## nickel (Oct 7, 2011)

Κυριολεκτικά, είναι κάποια κατασκευή πίσω από έναν ομιλητή που αντανακλά τον ήχο της ομιλίας του και βοηθά να ακούγεται καλύτερα. Στη Wikipedia, έχει μια τέτοια κατασκευή σε σχήμα παραβολικού κατόπτρου πάνω από άμβωνα. Στα λεξικά υπάρχει το *αντηχείο*, αλλά μπορεί και να αποδίδει την άλλη σημασία του _sounding board_ (και *soundboard*): A thin board that forms part of the resonating chamber of a musical instrument and serves to reinforce its sound [Wiktionary]. 

Με ενδιαφέρει ωστόσο η άλλη σημασία τού _sounding board_, η μεταφορική. Και όχι η παλιότερη («a person or thing used for spreading idea around, esp. other people's ideas»), για την οποία βλέπω τις αποδόσεις «φερέφωνο, προπαγανδιστής», αλλά η νεότερη και πιο διαδεδομένη, του ανθρώπου που χρησιμοποιούμε για να δοκιμάσουμε τις ιδέες μας ή τις σκέψεις μας, να δούμε από την απήχηση που έχουν αυτά που του λέμε τι είδους απήχηση θα είχαν σε ευρύτερο κοινό.

Από τα λεξικά:

The term is also used inter-personally to reference one person listening to another person, especially their ideas. When a person listens intently and provides feedback, they provide perspective that otherwise would not be available through introspection or thought alone. [Wikipedia]
A person, or group, whose reactions to a new idea or proposal serve to assess its acceptability [Wiktionary]
a person or group whose reactions to suggested ideas are used as a test of their validity or likely success before they are made public: _friends are sounding boards who let you know how far you can go._
- a channel through which ideas are disseminated: _neighbourhood councils provide a sounding board for local opinion._ (ODE)


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2011)

Να προσθέσω, χωρίς να σας επηρεάσει, ότι η πρότασή μου λέει: _He was my sounding board for new ideas._ (Έχω βρει περιφραστική λύση, παρακαμπτήριο...)


----------



## cougr (Oct 7, 2011)

Τον χρησιμοποιούσα ως άτομο/μέσο βολιδοσκόπησης ;;;;;;;;;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 7, 2011)

Δοκιμαστικό ακροατήριο. 

Θυμίζει λίγο screening, την προβολή δηλαδή μιας ταινίας σε κοινό αποτελούμενο από δημοσιογράφους και κριτικούς, προτού βγει στις αίθουσες.


----------



## cougr (Oct 7, 2011)

Nickel, θα χαιρόμουν πολύ να ακούσω και την δική σου λύση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

Αμέ. Είπα να διαλέξω από τα παρακάτω:

τον είχα για να προβάρω τις ιδέες μου
τον είχα για να αξιολογεί τις ιδέες μου
του έλεγα τις ιδέες μου και παρακολουθούσα τις αντιδράσεις του

Είχα απορρίψει το _βολιδοσκοπώ_ (παρότι είναι διαφορετικά τα _sound_, δεν μπορείς να μη σκεφτείς το _βολιδοσκοπώ_) επειδή επιχειρεί να ανακαλύψει τις σκέψεις και τις διαθέσεις του άλλου για θέματα του άμεσου ενδιαφέροντος των δύο.


----------



## pontios (Oct 8, 2011)

*Φερέφωνο * ; 
Σύμφωνα με αυτό ..
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_greek/real_estate/2840668-housing_sounding_board.html
Άλλα νομίζω χρησιμοποιείται και ως μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός για άτομο που δεν παράγει δίκες του ιδέες, γιαυτό δεν ξέρω άμα ταιριάζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

αξιολογητής/δοκιμαστής ιδεών;


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> αξιολογητής/δοκιμαστής ιδεών;


Καλημέρα. Επειδή αυτά ακούγονται σαν επίσημοι τίτλοι, θα προτιμούσα κάτι καινούργιο, π.χ. _δοκιμαστήριο ιδεών_. Ή ακόμα και _αντηχείο ιδεών_, για να υιοθετήσουμε και να αναπλάσουμε ολόκληρη την εικόνα της αγγλικής χρήσης.

@pontios: Έχω ήδη αναφέρει ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η παλαιότερη σημασία που αποδίδεται σαν «φερέφωνο». Αλλά ούτε φαίνεται να είναι κάτι τέτοιο το Housing Sounding Board. Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να βρούμε μια καλή απόδοση και γι' αυτό το δημοτικό όργανο.

The role of the Housing Sounding Board is to review Maidstone Borough Council housing policy; identify community issues; set and agree action plans; monitor performance and the implementation of our policies; suggest improvements; promote best practice; consult about Government policy and to ensure our stakeholders have the opportunity to provide feedback.
http://www.maidstone.gov.uk/council_and_democracy/consultations/housing_focus_groups.aspx


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Καλό το _δοκιμαστήριο ιδεών_, εγώ απλώς ξεκίνησα από τα παραδείγματά σου: Τον είχα για δοκιμαστή των ιδεών μου.

Με γυροφέρνουν ιδέες που έχουν σχέση με (αλ)χημεία, π.χ. _λυδία λίθος_ και _δοκιμαστικός σωλήνας_, αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις ταιριάξω σωστά.


----------



## cougr (Oct 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αμέ. Είπα να διαλέξω από τα παρακάτω:
> 
> τον είχα για να προβάρω τις ιδέες μου
> τον είχα για να αξιολογεί τις ιδέες μου
> του έλεγα τις ιδέες μου και παρακολουθούσα τις αντιδράσεις του



Ευχαριστώ nickel, πολύ ωραία!



nickel said:


> .........(παρότι είναι διαφορετικά τα _sound_, δεν μπορείς να μη σκεφτείς το _βολιδοσκοπώ_) επειδή επιχειρεί να ανακαλύψει τις σκέψεις και τις διαθέσεις του άλλου για θέματα του άμεσου ενδιαφέροντος των δύο.



Με αυτό ακριβώς το σκεπτικό κατέληξα στο "βολιδοσκοπικό" μέσο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> @pontios: Έχω ήδη αναφέρει ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η παλαιότερη σημασία που αποδίδεται σαν «φερέφωνο».


Αλήθεια, με την ευκαιρία, πώς είναι στα αγγλικά ο *λαγός* (π.χ. λαγός της κυβέρνησης ή επικοινωνιακός λαγός);


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

Το ελληνικό πρέπει να έχει βγει από το _rabbit_ στις κούρσες, με τη σημασία του pacesetter. Αλλά αξίζει να βρούμε πώς λέγονται αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούνται _to test the waters_.


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2011)

Για το υποκείμενο της διερευνητικής δοκιμής για την απήχηση μιας ιδέας, όπως αντηχείο, έτσι και απηχείο, όχι απ' τη Χίο. ;)


----------



## pontios (Oct 9, 2011)

Κτγμ καλή απόδοση νομίζω ήταν το δοκιμαστικό ακροατήριο ( του azimuthio) , και το δοκιμαστήριο ιδεών (του dr).

Δεν ξέρω άμα ταιριάζει και ..
Ακροατήριο ιδεών ;


----------



## Severus (Jul 11, 2022)

Προτού εντάξω τη συγκεκριμένη σύναψη στα idioms του φόρουμ, θέλω να καταθέσω στην εδώ συζήτηση τις εξής επιπλέον επιλογές απόδοσης του *sounding board *(ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο):
- για μια πρώτη γνώμη
- γνωμοδότης (περισσότερο επίσημη απόδοση, χωρίς όμως να αποκλείεται και σε κείμενα με λιγότερο επίσημο ύφος, κάνοντας χρήση εισαγωγικών)


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 12, 2022)

nickel said:


> He was my sounding board for new ideas


Ξέρω ότι έχω αργήσει απελπιστικά, αλλά θα μου άρεσε και η απόδοση: 
_δοκίμαζα στο "αφτί" του τις νέες ιδέες μου_


----------

